# California Elk soon to become extinct??



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Confused elk in California may soon be extinct (but then, it is California)! :lol: _(O)_


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

If that was California wouldn't it be cow on cow.......on cow on cow.. or something like that??


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

looks like there the san fransisco elk to me :lol:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

just being a cowgirl


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Is that Pelosi? Oh, that should go in the politics section, sorry.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Confused elk in California may soon be extinct (but then, it is California)! :lol: _(O)_


It's a very confused state for sure, thank god i don't live there any more !! 

I would rather watch a Mossback video than live there again !! :| :| :| :| :lol: :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

RobK said:


> I would rather watch a Mossback video than live there again !! :| :| :| :| :lol: :lol:


Rumor has it there is no MONEY SHOTS!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you think these elk had a safety word?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

She was just teaching him how she likes it. If you look closely, the bull is a little embarassed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That pose would make a H**l of a life sized mount for a trophy room. :lol:


----------

